
Wakeapp Call – Say hello to a whole new way to start your day - wakeapp
http://wakeappcall.net/
======
baldgeek
sounds like Wakie, but with more of defined(known) social connection as
opposed to complete strangers:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wakie.andr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wakie.android&referrer=utm_source%3Dsite%26utm_medium%3Dbanner)

